# OZZIE DOLLARR OI OI OI



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The ways its going it mightbe worth buying online from Japan ebay - some reels are close to half price on what I'm seeing here in sydney!!!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea - just clarify the postage in Oz $$. They can slug you if you don't get the conversion right


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well Dr - I was looking at A Daiwa Morethan Branzino (fancy name eh) here Ive had mixed prices but basically $800 - $1000 AUD - online via JApan - its $600 inc postage!!!!

So thats a 200 - 400 saving - yesterday it was even cheaper - because of the rate

Wopfish


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Ill have 6

No really thats a great price. I just thought I'd put that out there as I had a mate rave to me about some motorbike gear he was getting really cheap...until it cost him $80 to have 2 shirts posted out from the US...SUKKA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

does anyone know a japanese tackle site with good prices and IN ENGLISH?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm putting an order in with Kayak One tomorrow in the USA getting more scotty gear cheaaaapppp :lol:

It's just to good, get it while we can.

Cheers


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive just ordered a Branzino OMG!! THANK G the wifes overseas!!!!! Wine and ebay is a heady mix

Wopfish


----------



## megayak (Jul 13, 2007)

If you want to buy japanese tackle, there is an aussie guy from brisbane that is a wholesaler/retailer in the tackle industry - he used to manage tackle stores in Brisbane, now he works for a tackle company in Tokyo and has been supplying Top shelf tackle to many in australia for a few years now - his prices bat any online store and he always throws in free lure samples etc with the fully insured and registered package - ( i have bought many reels and tackle from him, most hardcore top end japanese tackle) enthusiast in Brisbane know him, but perhaps i cant/shouldnt advertise his name here, as i know he is as busy as hell anyway, and he strictly only sells Japanese DOMESTIC tackle that isnt already available in Australia - If you send me a PMessage i could probably contact him on your behalf and have him send you an email with price etc of whatever you want - failing that ask around on Ausfish as he is well known there, thats where i found him and have bought lots of great gear from him.
Dont knock some of the American stuff also - it took a drop in quality a few years back, but some of their manufactured products in tackle nowdays are awesome.

I highly reccomend Plat.com over Japantackle.com - the reason being is that Japantackle is not really based in Japan, as the owner and operator works out of the USA - Plat have a great reputation around the world and I have bought there before. 
Another thing about ebayers, be very very careful and wary about who you are buying from there - many say they are japanese tackle distributors but most work from singapore, malaysia, hong kong etc.  have heard some bad horror stories, even though most have high ratings on the ebay system.
If you can buy it in Australia, you may be paying a little higher, dont expect massive 50% or so discounts - some may say/ argue that paying the extra price is piece of mind (warranty, service and better for our economy etc) 
Customs imports duty should be a consideration for those planning on spending $1000+ and as mentioned before postage can ke a killer, especially for rods.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I don't if your gst [grand scale theft] system is the same as ours but here if you bring in anything over $400 you have to pay gst on it....... if you get caught.Worth checking into though.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> does anyone know a japanese tackle site with good prices and IN ENGLISH?


plat.co.jp
http://www.marunouchishop.com/index2.html


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got a few things from PLAT. It can be hard to get information some times, but it's all top notch stuff and Jun is friendly.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

For japanese jigging for sambos thru to casting at kingies..... is the saltiga,certate 2500 r-custom or the morethan branzino 3000[a hybrid heavy duty reel] better and more versatile?[I just dig the japlish on the marunouchi site!]
Most honolobly,
johnny


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Go the Branzino - mines on its way over !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Raumati said:


> I don't if your gst [grand scale theft] system is the same as ours but here if you bring in anything over $400 you have to pay gst on it....... if you get caught.Worth checking into though.


Australia now has a threshold of $1000 (up from $300 originally I believe) before customs will apply GST on private imports


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

gra said:


> Drunken Ebaying... Oh Noooooo. I bought a boat that way last year. Woke up in the morning and checked the emails. I've won a F####in' what???? Top reel at what sounds to be a bargain price.
> 
> Gra


Waaaa! haaaaa HaAaaaaa!

I never ebay after 10 pm.

Might be worth waiting a little while more, I bought a bunch of stuff when we went over US80c, many predictions lead to us leveling and surpassing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

> Might be worth waiting a little while more, I bought a bunch of stuff when we went over US80c, many predictions lead to us leveling and surpassing.


I have heard the same. Speculation I'm sure but that would be awesome. I'm looking at getting a 2 in 1 colour Fish finder GPS from the US.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Zone said:


> > Might be worth waiting a little while more, I bought a bunch of stuff when we went over US80c, many predictions lead to us leveling and surpassing.
> 
> 
> I have heard the same. Speculation I'm sure but that would be awesome. I'm looking at getting a 2 in 1 colour Fish finder GPS from the US.


MMM Garmin GPS Map 178C for less Aissie dollars than US$... Yes please!!


----------

